# Stihl FS45 Trimmer



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Two different customers brought me these trimmers for repair.I got both running good.The problem is both of these trimmers the kill botton won't work. I have to put the choke on to kill the engine.Is there a problem with the kill switch on these trimmers.Is there a recall on them.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no recall, did you test to make sure its the switch? You could have bad wires,the switch and wires could be fine but the ground is not at the coil, or the coil is bad . And it very well could be the switch, the are easy to replace and are 4.00 list part #42294300203.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks rotti1968.I will check it out further.

Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Update rotti1968,I check all the wires they look find.Srayed the switch with contact spray for electrical and now the switch works fine.

Jerry


----------

